# I'd just like to point out...



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 10, 2004)

that today, I hiked 18.7 miles with a total elevation gain of 7,550' in 8 hours 45 minutes, actual hiking time.  Waumbek, Hale, and Cannon.  See the trip reports.   36 of 48 complete, 31 this year.  Yeee-Hawww

For comparison:  Mt. Whitney in Ca. is only 17 miles with an elevation gain of 6100' from trailhead to summit and back.

(I realize that the higher elevation on Whitney makes it more difficult than the same hike at a lower elevation)


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2004)

I noticed that you had a busy day. Nice job!


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 11, 2004)

you didn't even get above treeline, slacker 

heh, j/k - nice day out!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 12, 2004)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> you didn't even get above treeline, slacker
> 
> heh, j/k - nice day out!



 :lol:

Doesn't the Cannon Tower count as being above treeline.


----------



## dirt_girl (Aug 12, 2004)

If hiking were an Olympic event, you would certainly be a contender.
Be careful, people will be fearful to hike with you at the pace you set and your obsession to reach the peak.
Your "point" pales in comparison to the White Mountain Odyssey that Greg posted. Now that's a hike!!



dirt_girl


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 12, 2004)

dirt_girl said:
			
		

> If hiking were an Olympic event, you would certainly be a contender.
> Be careful, people will be fearful to hike with you at the pace you set and your obsession to reach the peak.
> Your "point" pales in comparison to the White Mountain Odyssey that Greg posted. Now that's a hike!!
> 
> ...



Those are your second and third "digs" at me today on this forum.  What's your point?



> I humbly apologize, I was just defending myself. It won't come from my side again. I understand your position and couldn’t agree more. I appreciate the benefit of the doubt as well.



Or did you forget.


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2004)

Let's all play nice, okay? I must have missed dig #1...


----------

